# Mini Durban Vape meet Menthol



## Rob Fisher

Always great to meet at @Sir Vape for new goodies! This time it was the Menthol Range called Porcupine Rock! The first three are available... Kiwi, Coconut and Honey Dew.

My favorite is the Kiwi!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

Sweet, Will be there 1st thing Monday morning for some, Which did u like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Sweet, Will be there 1st thing Monday morning for some, Which did u like



I liked them all but I would have to say my favourite would be the Kiwi.


----------



## Ash

Nice, I am sure the coconut will be good too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

oom i want that bellcap !


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> oom i want that bellcap !



A lot of people want it too! 

Hopefully a local Vendor will have some soon!


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> A lot of people want it too!
> 
> Hopefully a local Vendor will have some soon!


If you don't mind @Rob Fisher , what do they cost landed, please?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> If you don't mind @Rob Fisher , what do they cost landed, please?



@Pixstar it's hard to give exact figures because I bring a few things in at a time... The Trinity Cap by itself is $30 so then you have to add on shipping and then Vat and documentation... best bet is to hang on for the local vendor to bring them in... they are not cheap but they are certainly worth it.

http://www.vapordna.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TRSUBX
http://www.trinityglasstanks.com/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bob_Rock

i think i need to visit once i get my kit!! looking for some nice flavours to try out

Reactions: Like 1


----------

